# Help! My cats hiss at the grand kids and hide



## lovekitties (Nov 30, 2012)

The grand kids came over and the cats hid under the bed the entire time. Now the second time they hiss at them and are completely scared. How can I make this better?


----------



## Cat-Daddy (Jun 16, 2012)

Are your grandkids toddlers? Maybe they have made some loud sounds or sudden movements to spooke them.

If not and they 're older (ie 9-10yo) have them feed your kitties their favourite treats/food to try and charm them ;-)


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

Two of my three cats despise children. This is not uncommon with cats. They dislike people things or people that are loud and make sudden movements towards them. I think teaching the kids to be respectful to them and maybe charm them with treats is a possibility, but I don't think it would work with my cats. I have a niece and nephew that are very rambunctious, and my cats hide away until they are gone. If they were never raised around kids, they may never learn to accept them. If the kids are a little older, and you teach them to be calm and quiet around them and to allow them time to warm up to them, they might get better as they get older. I wouldn't get angry with the cats, they have never been around kids, I'm guessing, and they just aren't used to them. One of my cats I have to keep up if kids come over, because she will not run away, but if they try to pet her, she will bite them


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

This is more about the children than the cats. At the shelter where I volunteer, when families come to see cats and adopt, almost always the cats (even the really outgoing ones) will sometimes take a defensive stance with children. It's a great learning opportunity for kids and we spend a lot of time with the children who come in, because they really want to love the cats. Teach them to not make sudden disruptive movements. Don't reach out to pet the kitty without gently offering an open (limp fingered) hand first for kitty to smell. Just because there are toys around, doesn't mean the cat wants the ball thrown at it - sit down on the floor with a long fishpole type toy and move the toy slowly along the floor without waving it wildly. Even young toddlers can be taught "gentle" and "slowly".

Once a young child and cat bond, it's one of the most beautiful relationships there is. They will grow up together, being partners-in-crime, playmates, cuddlers, and companions. But there is usually some work involved at the start to get the cat to trust the child and the child to learn how to treat the cat.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about it. Unless the grandkids are going to be staying for long periods of time, the cats will be just fine under the beds. I wouldn't push it.


----------



## rand (Mar 31, 2013)

@NebraskaCat's advice seems very useful. If the children are old enough I would definitely try that.

My own experience with cats and kids is quite similar to yours. Whenever I saw my young cousins (7 and 11 years old) and a cat in the same house it was mayhem all over. They would insist on running after the cat to play with it, and the cat would be freaked out and keep running around like crazy whenever the kids try to come near it. This happened with 2 different cats from 2 different families, and the results were pretty much the same. I think cats who are used to adults find kids to be loud and move a lot, and that freaks them out.

If your grandchildren are old enough to sit in one place and be somewhat quiet, I would try that. Maybe the cats will come out from under the bed by themselves when nobody is trying to reach for them or play with them. Just ignore them for a while and go about things as usual, and see what happens.


----------



## gosha (Oct 16, 2011)

Gosha runs and hides when I say my 3 y.o. nephew name. That boy is loud and handful, I wish I could go and hide somewhere when he comes over. little kitten doesn't mind him though, well maybe because he is a cat version of my nephew lol. I would say teach your grand kids to be quiet and not to chase or.try to handle cat, a cat needs time to get used to kids, well in my case 3 years wasn't enough  Maybe yours will be much better.


----------



## misschloe (Mar 20, 2013)

Chloe doesn't like kids, and this is how I've come to have her live with me now. Kids give her anxiety. She hisses, growls and swipes at them. She really isn't a fan. So, if/when I have kids come over Chloe goes to her safe spot and stays there until they've left and the world is safe for her again. 

I'm not about to try to make Chloe like kids. I'm completely fine with her hiding away when she's uncomfortable. I'd rather that than someone get bit or clawed while trying to make her like kids.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

gosha said:


> Gosha runs and hides when I say my 3 y.o. nephew name. That boy is loud and handful, *I wish I could go and hide somewhere when he comes over*.


Ok, I LOL'd at this.

I guess my comment above was for kids living with the cat OR for kids who come to the house and seem to show a sincere desire to get to know the cat -- not necessarily for the occasional short visit.


----------



## bobbiemama (Apr 8, 2013)

Ha! I think our cats can be better judges of character than we are! Bobbie's instincts are always dead on -if she tells me to be careful around someone, I am.


----------



## lovekitties (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone! The kids are quite rambucious and loud so this past weekend we all had a talk about being quiet and soft footed in the house. No chasing, squeezing, yelling, etc. They listened pretty well. But just the sound of those voices made the cats run to the bed. I was worried that they would not eat, drink or go to the bathroom since all that is on the main level and the bed they hide under is in the basement. So when the kids came downstairs for the evening to watch movies and sleep I took the cats upstairs to there room and closed the door for the evening for some peace and quiet. I did get one cat to eat treats from Kaiden (the other hissed at him) who is seven but not from the four year olds. I was thinking next time to maybe put the cats in a kennel in the same room with the kids? Have them be quiet and just let the cats see them, smell them, etc.? Or should I just leave it be? I do keep the kitties nails clipped so I'm not afraid of scratching. They come over once a month and they want the kitties to love them. It just melted my heart to see my kitties hiss and once when I went to get Princess out of the bathtub (she was hiding) she hissed at me.  Once I called her name she came to me but I just feel so bad. Now every time they hear footsteps they are on high alert. lol


----------



## misschloe (Mar 20, 2013)

I don't know about putting them in a kennel while the kids are over. Them being confined like that may make them more anxious and therefore less likely to warm up to the kids. 
I'd be inclined to just let it be and continue explaining to the kids that if they are calm and quiet the kitties may eventually learn that it is OK to be around them. It would also be a good idea to explain to them that if/when the kitties are out around them that it is not ok to rush at the cats, no grabbing, pulling, yelling, picking up etc of the cats. 

And it may also be a case of your cats are not that fond of kids. My Chloe isn't a big fan of kids, so if/when my young nieces come over it is OK with me if she hides away.


----------

